# Your Crank



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

What are your favorite crank baits and color: 1st conditions; water is stained and you are fishing less than 5' in brush, 2nd water is lightly stained and your are fishing in 5' to 12' in rock bottom with brush scattered, and last is slightly stained rocky points in the 10' to 20' range. All water is in a lake, no river temperature of water is normal. Try and keep the list to one crank per condition.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

ok..... strike king series 1 in chartruese or yellow


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

1. Shad pattern Norman mad N

2. Rapala DT 16 in a hot mustard or shad Pattern

3. Norman dd22 Some type of Shad pattern

Key in number one is yes it is stained but the square bill Norman Mad in will give you a wide wobble that the bass can feel. It also bumps off of brush and bottom very well trigering strikes.

Key in number two is vibration not quite as important because visability of the fish takes over and you want a crank that will band the rocks so get a bait that goes deeper than you need.

Key in number three is again visability and you want to hit the rocks to trigger strikes.

Just my .02


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm not sure what you mean by brush.......trees or weeds but any how.

5' or less I like a jerkbait.....RAPALA #9-#11 black/silver or REBEL CRAW-dark green.

5'to 12'...I like a BANDIT 300 THREADFIN,SPRINGCRAW,ROOTBEER also REBEL DEEP WEE-R PERCH{with a rattle}<< this lure is 20-22 years old- {I change hooks on it every year  ......still going strong!

10' to 20'-MANN +15{FIRE TIGER}or a SHAD RAP #8 OR #9 {BL./SILV}


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

Great thread!!

well, for the 2nd and 3rd situations i would have to use a coule different ones because of the range of depths. 

1. Bagley Balsa B -- either black & chart. or blue & chart
2. XPS Nitro Shad -- black splatter back
Norman Middle N -- Bream Illusion
Norman Deep Little N -- Rootbeer
3. Norman Deep Little N -- Rootbeer
Norman Deep Little N Suspend + 4 -- Sun Lavender Shad
Norman DD14 -- Tennessee Ghost
Norman DD22 -- Purple Essence


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

hmmmm....5' of stained water in brush....I am throwing a dark green jig with a big fat trailer!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

very nice post!
5' and less- lucky craft RC 1.5 (copper perch)
5'- 12' - Rapala DT 10 (hot musturd or silver w/ black back)
10'- 20' - big bomber fat free shad (citrus shad) till the bottom falls out of reach then give me a carolina rig or a dropshot.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

a famous quote by a buddy of mine: "if you aint plowin' you aint catchin'" DT16 in 5 FOW sounds about right!!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Thanks all for your crank lists.


----------

